# ExpressVU HD pvr?



## jmhunter83 (Jun 3, 2004)

Hey. Is there anyway to do an expressvu HD pvr with any equipment, including pansat, or whatever. I want to do this legitimately, I just want to find out if there is any kind of HD PVRable equipment for expressvu. Do they plan on releasing a 921/942 style piece of equipment?


----------

